# Fairgrounds overnights on long hauls



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

The first I ever heard of horse people using local fairgrounds as overnight stops while hauling horses was reading _Ride the Divide_ by former Minnesota Governor Al Quie. Since then I've heard of others that do the same thing.

It occurs to me that I wouldn't even know who to ask in my own home town about such a thing. How do you make those arrangements? Can anyone share their experience?

If you are half way across Montana and running behind schedule, chances are you're also outside of cell phone coverage. What do you when you're too tired to keep driving and don't have a place to stop?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have heard of this also. From a phone conversation with a man who was kindly giving me advice when I was considering doing long-distance hauling for hire some years ago. I called some people who advertised and asked how they made their overnight arrangements.

He said every county in the US has a fairground and he would stop at a gas station early in the afternoon and ask directions to the local fairgrounds. !!

This would give enough time to get there, make contact/arrangements and settle in before dark. Then leave well before daylight for the next day. Said it also helped not having to haul in the hottest part of the day.

The only time I stayed at a county fairground was to pick up a horse at a show that was held there. The horse was sick and did not have a Vet Cert of Health (necessary for crossing state lines). The fairgrounds graciously let us stay there 2 extra nights in a barn by ourselves, while the horse rec'd medical care and recovered to the point that a Vet could issue the Cert. 

This was my sister's horse, I never did begin hauling for hire.

Other times we pre-arranged overnight stays with facilities listed as available. HorseHotels.com is a site I recall, there are others. Also the horse travel insurance USRider Equestrian Motor Plan may have a listing.

Mostly though we had enough drivers and room to sleep in shifts.

Not done any long-distance hauling in years though, hopefully someone will post with more up to date/helpful advice.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

I hauled every year long distance for vacation and my parents have been hauling long distance for competitions for 30+ years. I always map my route and figure out where my day will end ( try to not exceed 8 hours a day of driving for the horses sake). I call the local chamber of commerce for that area and ask if they have a fairgrounds I can overnight at. Most will be more than happy to have you stay and will ask for a donation (I have been asked usually for $20) for the use of the facility. I have only ever had one city tell me no and were just real nasty about it, but it worked out for me as I stayed in the next town over and met some really awesome ropers who gave me great advice on a horse I had with me. Most fairgrounds are open and it doesn't matter when you show up, there is no one to check in with, you just come and go as you please. No need to worry about running behind schedule. 

There is also the US Stable Guide which I use on cross country travels. Have found some really nice places and people who I want to go back and see when I can stay and ride a awhile. These places were great even though we would tell the owners we will be there at XX time on XX day they just expect me to show up at some time that day and are extremely flexible. Had one place let me stay over at their private ranch, owners were gone roping and told me to just leave the money on the counter when I left. 

Other than the one city being total jerks, I have never had a bad experience with any of these places. Also, keep in mind some auction yards will allow travelers to layover for a night as well.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I know people who do this, and it has been fine. Also know people who did this and it didn't turn out well at all.

Many fairgrounds have neighborhoods that are less than stellar surrounding them. Crime is high and murders are common. 

Finding overnight horse motels is best I think.

A lot will depend too on where, when and your safety concerns.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was driving home from an 11 hour drive and about 3 in the morning I was exhausted and a storm was moving in. I saw a sign for county fairgrounds. Exited and followed the signs. This one had a covered area that the sides were open. I pulled right in out of the storm and sleep a few hours. Just kept hors in trailer. I'm sure some have stall available


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Also cabelas in remote areas have pens for horses


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Also cabelas in remote areas have pens for horses


Apologize for my ignorance, but what is cabelas?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Cabelas is a sporting goods store, at least the cabelas I'm thinking about
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Any good hauler should be planning their stops *well in advance* of hitting the road. Just 'winging it' is fine when you're in an RV, are self sufficient, only have yourself to answer to, and a WalMart is a perfectly viable option for an overnight in a pinch...

But when you have animals that really shouldn't be left standing in a trailer for potentially days at a time that might be forced to do so because someone couldn't be bothered to plan their route, that's just wrong and would scream "unprofessional" to me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The local fair grounds are open and many travellers are able to park in the shade of a tall building and turn the horses in the outdoor area. An unwritten rule is that you take with you what you brought, no garbage and no manure left in the arena. So far it's worked well.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know where some of you have been visiting, but fairgrounds aren't cheap places to build and typically aren't smack dap in the middle of a ghetto. I have never been to a fairgrounds and had a house next to an arena, then again I am looking for rodeo, livestock, 4-H fairgrounds as they will set up for big trailers and animals. The Heber City Utah grounds are awesome, they have big bathrooms for travelers to clean up in, lots of nice box stalls and is in the main part of town where I ride my mountain bike to the McDonalds. 

I have never in over 20 years been to a fairgrounds that was in a "high crime" or a ghetto where you are going to get murdered. I even stayed in El Paso during a time when your trailer could get stolen off your truck at the gas station and their fairgrounds was really nice with no houses up next to it. 

Norco, California is the only place I have been to where there are housing up against the fairgrounds and I would not describe that as high crime or ghetto, as the homes sell for about 500K min on average and are pretty nice.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Go to the state fairgrounds in Tennessee, completely surrounded by ghetto lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

The State fairgrounds in Ohio is in a very bad neighborhood in the big city; however, the Franklin County is in a very nice neighborhood. All the other County ones I've been to are in nice areas also, mainly in small towns.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

The times I traveled I knew was where we would spend the night. Called up the rodeo grounds and found they have a box where you put in the $. It's self service and very handy.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

PrivatePilot said:


> when you have animals that really shouldn't be left standing in a trailer for potentially days at a time that might be forced to do so because someone couldn't be bothered to plan their route, that's just wrong and would scream "unprofessional" to me.


Thanks for all the replies, you have been very helpful. Palomine, a URL you posted in another thread was helpful too, but I don't remember now which one it was:Traveling Horse Boarding Stables Directory
Nationwide Overnight Stabling Directory & Equestrian Vacation Guide
Home
Horse Motels International. Horse motel & overnight stabling directory for the traveling equestrian. We find horse motels, horse hotels, overnight stabling, overnight boarding, horse vacations, ranches, bed and breakfasts, and hurricane shelter.​PrivatePilot, I am the unprofessional hauler you talked about. A few years ago I took my big gelding out to Washington State with two overnight stops along the way. Coming home we got a very late start from our first overnight stop and couldn't face dropping in our North Dakota hosts in the middle of the night. I unloaded a couple of times to let my horse stretch and walk around, and also made a couple of stops to try and sleep, both without success. It was a mess that I don't wish to repeat.

If I'd had this information back then, I could have found a place to spend the night and everyone would have been a lot safer.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

We must have seen two different Tennessee State Fairgrounds. The one I know of is not built for horses, it is a speedway primarily and has some 4-H facilities. The complex is huge and is completely closed off from the public. There is an elementary school on one side with homes valued at 300k and along the west side there are some older homes built in the 1930's that need some work but were clean, I wouldn't describe those as ghetto. I remember it being primarily a housing track and industrial buildings to the East. I don't see why that would be a deterrent from wanting to stay there over night.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

CA VA shooter said:


> I don't know where some of you have been visiting, but fairgrounds aren't cheap places to build and typically aren't smack dap in the middle of a ghetto. I have never been to a fairgrounds and had a house next to an arena, then again I am looking for rodeo, livestock, 4-H fairgrounds as they will set up for big trailers and animals. The Heber City Utah grounds are awesome, they have big bathrooms for travelers to clean up in, lots of nice box stalls and is in the main part of town where I ride my mountain bike to the McDonalds.
> 
> I have never in over 20 years been to a fairgrounds that was in a "high crime" or a ghetto where you are going to get murdered. I even stayed in El Paso during a time when your trailer could get stolen off your truck at the gas station and their fairgrounds was really nice with no houses up next to it.
> 
> Norco, California is the only place I have been to where there are housing up against the fairgrounds and I would not describe that as high crime or ghetto, as the homes sell for about 500K min on average and are pretty nice.



The IA State Fairgrounds is not in a good area, glad you are so happy with where you have been but in larger towns, many times the reality is that the area is less than stellar. Ghetto comes pretty close to describing that one.

And the last show they had at IA Fairgrounds, just last week or so, while the show was going on, thousands of dollars of tack, meds and belongings was stolen from the stabling area, inside the barn wee hours of morning. 

Thieves Take Off with Thousands at Local Horse Show | whotv.com

This is the largest AQHA show held in the state of IA, and is an important part of this circuit too.

I know the area well, hauled in there, and there is no way I would drive in there at night by myself, or even daytime for that matter if the place was empty. 

Many of the older fairgrounds were built in time, when area was nicer, but those days are long gone now, and as the people moved off, the crime has increased because less desirable people have moved in.

Even many of the smaller fairgrounds aren't safe anymore either. And have seen houses right up on them too. 

Your reality is just that, yours, but those of us that are advising against staying at them, have some pretty valid reasons to not think this is good idea, at all.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We have laid over at fairgrounds plenty of times, just depends on where your at as to how safe they are. We have stayed at the Reno Livestock Events center a lot. It's not in the best part of town and not the worst, houses right next door. They have security patrolling all night behind locked gates. We have dropped horses and trailer and never had problems. stayed in small town fairgrounds with no security and no problems either but not saying that it can't happen though.

Always had good experiences, coming from Texas to Nevada during Thanksgiving had a place picked to stay the night in New Mexico, called to make arrangements, owner was going to be gone. He was nice enough to give us the gate combo, let us help ourselves to anything we needed and just to slip some cash under his front door. Thought that was pretty nice considering he didn't know us he certainly didn't have to oblige us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

A private stable or farm is where I'd opt for....and if you google "bed and bale" you'll find that theres lots of places that will house your horse, feed him/her, and give you a secure place to park your equipment for the night for <$50. Some are even combined with a bed and breakfast type setup where you can enjoy a nice warm bed and probably breakfast the next morning for a bit more if your trailer doesn't have suitable living/sleeping quarters.

Honestly, $100/night for secure and safe stabling for your horse and a board for you as well is a deal...and they're out there.

Even if you just house your horse at a bed and bale and then drive to a hotel or a B&B elsewhere you're still far better off .


----------



## gypsy cowboy (Jun 27, 2015)

*finding overnight stabling*

Just recently made a run, colorado to alabama to pick up a new trailer. Unexpectedly had a horse to bring back as well, so had 1500 miles to go with a green (to hauling) gelding and no "reservations".

It's really a simple deal, the first night I stopped at a "tractor supply" store and got directions to a local (just ten miles away) fairgrounds. 

The next two I "Googled" "Fairgrounds" on my slick and dandy smartphone (stuck on the dash)... some didn't do overnight stabling or other issues but they referred me to excellent/affordable options. 

It never took me more than two phone calls, as I was hauling to find that nights "home"... plug it into the GPS mapping on the phone and I'm directed right to the barn! 

Public, private there is no shortage of safe/affordable places to stay without reservations, you just have to use your imagination and a little technology and go find 'em.


----------

